# Wow, am I getting old or what?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lately I've been listening to a lot of opera and musicals.

This one I find particularly inspiring.

Impossible Dream
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-T46ja95


And this....wow.
Puccini's Turandot
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VATmgtmR5o4


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

No instrument will ever begin to approach the beauty of the human voice. Going to see Moesha Breuggergosman tomorrow at RTH


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Raised on choral music, still a big fan, still sing in a choir, volunteer for another sometimes. There's great stuff out there to listen to.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not surprisingly, if I had to identify the bridge or catylist that led me to such music, it might be Queen.

Lap of the Gods

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YYUKxjeg4


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Not surprisingly, if I had to identify the bridge or catylist that led me to such music, it might be Queen.
> 
> Lap of the Gods
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YYUKxjeg4


Hard to beat Freddy. Love the way Brian's part supports the vocals too.

Sorry to hijack the thread, but the last time Prince came thru Tranna he had 3 back up singers who all took a solo. One of them hit a note that was the tone that I've been trying to get from a guitar for yrs! An absolutely viscous growl that split me to the core (in a good way).


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope you like this lady, she's pretty amazing.

[video=youtube;p4EVNbHX1lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4EVNbHX1lI[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I find that the older O get, the more I like jazz.

But I've listened to oratorios for years now (Kind of like opera, but they aren't acted out.)

I own some of Bach's oratorios on CD.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There are only two types of music. The good stuff and ....

I have always been suspicious (and felt a little sorry for) anyone who claims to be a monogamous fan of anything (and that includes you Leaf guys and gals). A closed mind is a terrible waste of neurons.

nb. Edited this to offer an exception to the rule. My partner (who is an organist and choral member) is the one and only!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah, you're just getting old... (somebody had to say it!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL,

It was a rhetorical question, but yes, I'm as old as dirt, and almost as good looking.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do "Rockers" go to the opera? _ To make themselves look smarter._

What's next? T-Shirts with " Opera Singers Do It With Their Mouth "


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always felt a closer connection with classical music than with jazz or blues, although there are examples of both which I enjoy.

Going to a concert with a world class orchestra is a powerful experience.

I've seen the TSO do Vivaldi's Four Seasons.

Amazing and if you're into shredding you would NOT be left wanting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can stand some musicals but opera is best for me when it is turned...............off.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtone said:


> Nah, you're just getting old... (somebody had to say it!).


I was going to, but decided to let you do it...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm in the 'getting old" gang so I feel well quolified to comment ..

recently ( last few years), jazz has taken up a larger portion of my listening time but I do also enjoy all the other good stuff.
Took the wife to see Les Miserable (movie) and was dissapointed with the song arrangements and having to listen to Russel Crowe sing.
I had allready watched a stage production of Les Miserable on TV and thought it was fantastic....the movies wasnt even close..

I have a serious question that I think belongs in this thread and would like to hear some opinions.
Question:
Why is RAP wording considered music.?
I thought music was a combination of melody and harmony....

If someone has a reasonable explanation why this RAP format ( I think it fits in the poem/poet category but thats just me)
is considered music I am all ears.

let all go to the opera
G.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have little patience for musicals, but good opera, done well, is quite simply good music. I credit the late Clyde Gilmour and his Sunday afternoon CBC radio show "Gilmour's Albums" for giving me a taste for the stuff.

Nessun Dorma is simply one of the killer melodies. Any time it is done competently, I need to sit down, because my knees get wobbly. When I heard that Jeff Beck was going to include it on his Emotion & Commotion album, I was stoked, and he did not disappoint. Aretha Franklin pinch-hitted for Pavarotti at the Grammys 15 years back, and did a performance of it that did justice to it, brought the house down, and changed a lot of people's ideas abut what sort of singer she is.
[video=youtube;3yryK80Va2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yryK80Va2g[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I credit the late Clyde Gilmour and his Sunday afternoon CBC radio show "Gilmour's Albums" for giving me a taste for the stuff.
> [video=youtube;3yryK80Va2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yryK80Va2g[/video]


*Credit* Clyde Gilmour or *blame *him? Just checking... (chuckle)


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

While I am not into opera or show tunes I have a few old tunes in my setlist. "My Blue Heaven", "Bye Bye Blues", "Lazy Bones" and "Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone" are just a few "old" tunes that I perform at shows.

[video=youtube;SL1KbQU30-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL1KbQU30-4[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the way i understand the concept of opera, then there is one that i really dig. king diamond's "abigail"
a metal horror opera. 

[video=youtube_share;ogl7toQEgjA]http://youtu.be/ogl7toQEgjA[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

I like!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I have little patience for musicals, but good opera, done well, is quite simply good music. I credit the late Clyde Gilmour and his Sunday afternoon CBC radio show "Gilmour's Albums" for giving me a taste for the stuff.
> 
> Nessun Dorma is simply one of the killer melodies. Any time it is done competently, I need to sit down, because my knees get wobbly. When I heard that Jeff Beck was going to include it on his Emotion & Commotion album, I was stoked, and he did not disappoint. Aretha Franklin pinch-hitted for Pavarotti at the Grammys 15 years back, and did a performance of it that did justice to it, brought the house down, and changed a lot of people's ideas abut what sort of singer she is.
> [video=youtube;3yryK80Va2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yryK80Va2g[/video]


Aretha is a force of nature. I love her power.

Nessus Dorma is such a perfect melodic / harmonic piece that it stands up well to interpretations.

It's a very emotional piece (emotive?)for me. 

I find I'm getting more emotional as I get older and this kind of music seems to lay the singer's soul bare.

But, for me, it's all about the composition first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> While I am not into opera or show tunes I have a few old tunes in my setlist. "My Blue Heaven", "Bye Bye Blues", "Lazy Bones" and "Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone" are just a few "old" tunes that I perform at shows.
> 
> [video=youtube;SL1KbQU30-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL1KbQU30-4[/video]


Damn, that was cool. I love those old crooners. Sinatra, Crosby, Martin. Beautiful stuff.

And that big band arrangement.....one of the types of jazz I really enjoy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Studies indicate that as men age, their testosterone levels generally tend to decay and naturally occurring and previously latent female hormone levels exert a more noted physiological presence, the effects of which may include heightened emotional response and sensitivity. Fortunately, medical science also suggests that there are things men can do to help combat this and help naturally restore testosterone levels however:

1) Eating more red meat and nuts - particularly later in the day.

2) Lifting weights, especially early in the morning.

3) Wearing tight fitting clothing and "wife-beater" T-shirts.

4) Getting multiple tattoos and/or body piercings.

5) Listening only to music filled with youthful vitriol and/or mysogenistic themes.

6) Watching more television programs like _Mad Men_ or _The Sopranos _and movies like _300__,_ _Boogie Nights _or anything by Russ Meyer.

*Disclaimer: Please consult your physician, Ryan Gosling or the spirit of Ernest Hemingway before embarking on any lifestyle changes. 

*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can only stomach musicals if they are truly funny without the music, the music is wacky, or the music is good.

Most don't fit those criteria.

There are people trying to get me to see Les Miserables--but based on the clips I've seen & songs I've heard, I think I'd be bored silly.

I've seen other versions of this--non musical ones--and the story's a real good one.
But not as a musical.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

gtone said:


> Studies indicate that as men age, their testosterone levels generally tend to decay and naturally occurring and previously latent female hormone levels exert a more noted physiological presence, the effects of which may include heightened emotional response and sensitivity. Fortunately, medical science also suggests that there are things men can do to help combat this and help naturally restore testosterone levels however:
> 
> 1) Eating more red meat and nuts - particularly later in the day.
> 
> ...



Totally awesome dude. How 'bout a little "Three Stooges" for comic relief?
Where exactly has that "like" button gone?


----------

